# [Raid5 defekt]

## new_nOOb

Hallo, ich habe ein nettes raid5 problem

ich habe sowohl das system als auch die daten auf ein software raid5 system

es sind 3 platten

mit verschiedenen partitionen so das 2 getrette raid5 system auf gleichen platten laufen

Leider hatte ich jetzt einen fiesen absturz während auf dem datein raid5 geschrieben wurde

nach dem neustart ist das system raid5 ok und er startet von 

aber das datenraid system hat nen bösen knacks weg.

die meldung die zum absturz führte:

```

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280664, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280672, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280680, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280688, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280696, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280704, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280712, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280720, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280728, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280736, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280744, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280752, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280760, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sdb3: rw=0, want=1077280768, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sda3: rw=0, want=1077280776, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sda3: rw=0, want=1077280784, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: attempt to access beyond end of device

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: sda3: rw=0, want=1077280792, limit=966004515

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: raid5: Disk failure on sdb3, disabling device. Operation continuing on 2 devices

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: raid5: Disk failure on sda3, disabling device. Operation continuing on 1 devices

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: raid5:md1: read error corrected (8 sectors at 538640376 on sda3)

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: RAID5 conf printout:

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  --- rd:3 wd:1

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 0, o:0, dev:sda3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 1, o:0, dev:sdb3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: RAID5 conf printout:

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  --- rd:3 wd:1

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 0, o:0, dev:sda3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: RAID5 conf printout:

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  --- rd:3 wd:1

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 0, o:0, dev:sda3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: RAID5 conf printout:

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  --- rd:3 wd:1

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: raid5: Disk failure on sdc3, disabling device. Operation continuing on 0 devices

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: Device dm-0, XFS metadata write error block 0x20634638 in dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: RAID5 conf printout:

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  --- rd:3 wd:0

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  disk 2, o:0, dev:sdc3

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel: RAID5 conf printout:

Nov 14 15:23:53 snake kernel:  --- rd:3 wd:0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809088

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809089

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809090

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809091

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809092

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809093

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809094

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809095

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809096

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 70809097

Nov 14 15:23:58 snake kernel: lost page write due to I/O error on dm-0

Nov 14 15:23:59 snake kernel: Device dm-0, XFS metadata write error block 0x20634638 in dm-0

Nov 14 15:24:00 snake kernel: I/O error in filesystem ("dm-0") meta-data dev dm-0 block 0x3995760       ("xfs_trans_read_buf") error 5 buf count 4096

Nov 14 15:24:02 snake kernel: I/O error in filesystem ("dm-0") meta-data dev dm-0 block 0x3994110       ("xfs_trans_read_buf") error 5 buf count 4096

Nov 14 15:24:02 snake last message repeated 20 times

Nov 14 15:24:14 snake kernel: I/O error in filesystem ("dm-0") meta-data dev dm-0 block 0x39964650       ("xlog_iodone") error 5 buf count 1024

Nov 14 15:24:14 snake kernel: xfs_force_shutdown(dm-0,0x2) called from line 958 of file fs/xfs/xfs_log.c.  Return address = 0xffffffff80385f55

Nov 14 15:24:14 snake kernel: Filesystem "dm-0": Log I/O Error Detected.  Shutting down filesystem: dm-0

Nov 14 15:24:14 snake kernel: Please umount the filesystem, and rectify the problem(s)

Nov 14 15:28:42 snake kernel: xfs_force_shutdown(dm-0,0x1) called from line 423 of file fs/xfs/xfs_rw.c.  Return address = 0xffffffff8039ed6e

Nov 14 15:28:42 snake kernel: xfs_force_shutdown(dm-0,0x1) called from line 423 of file fs/xfs/xfs_rw.c.  Return address = 0xffffffff8039ed6e

```

nach dem neustart:

```

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdc3 ...

md:  adding sdc3 ...

md: sdc2 has different UUID to sdc3

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdc3

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdc3

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdc3

md: sda4 has different UUID to sdc3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdc3

md: created md1

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: bind<sdc3>

md: running: <sdc3><sdb3><sda3>

md: kicking non-fresh sdb3 from array!

md: unbind<sdb3>

md: export_rdev(sdb3)

md: kicking non-fresh sda3 from array!

md: unbind<sda3>

md: export_rdev(sda3)

md: md1: raid array is not clean -- starting background reconstruction

raid5: device sdc3 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: not enough operational devices for md1 (2/3 failed)

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:3 wd:1

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc3

raid5: failed to run raid set md1

md: pers->run() failed ...

md: do_md_run() returned -5

md: md1 stopped.

```

was für möglichkeiten habe ich jetzt. hab nicht mit sowas gerechnet und da liegen 1TB ! das wäre doch recht schade drum.

benutze den kernel 2.6.23.1 unter nen amd64 smp kann man da irgendwie was retten.

bitte macht mir hoffnung  :Wink: 

----------

## new_nOOb

ich antworte mir mal selbst..

versuche vorschnell mein glück mit

mdadm --assemble --force -v /dev/md1 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdc3

----------

## new_nOOb

so, alles geklapt, alles schick.

----------

## Anarcho

Prima das es geklappt hat.

Aber setz mal noch ein [gelöst] oder [solved] oder was auch immer in den Titel.

----------

